# PM fraud



## DeadGuy

Anwar el Balkeemy, a Parliament member, Noor party (Salafy), have claimed that he was attacked by 5 gunmen in a Jeep Cherokee near Sulimaneya area on his way from Cairo to Alexandria in the early hours of Wednesday, Feb. 29th, he also claimed that they've taken 100,000.00 EGP that he was gonna use for buying a new car 

He said that no one stopped to help him cause 3 of the gunmen stood with their guns telling drivers passing by to mind their own business while the other 2 gunmen beaten the sh!t outta him.........And then few minutes later and after the gunmen were gone, with the money of course, a doctor stopped and helped him stopping the bleeding and bandaged his broken nose.......

Few minutes later...........Staff of El Youm El Sabe newspaper saw him, picked him up and offered to help him, took him to Sheikh Zayed's police station, where he was informed that the police needs an official report describing his injuries, so he headed to Sheikh Zayed Hospital, where he refused to let any one take the bandages off his nose, claiming that the doctor that helped him on the free way said it would bleed again if it's removed.......

He kept saying that the incident was a "message from Allah" 

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ÈÇáÝíÏíæ æÇáÕæÑ ..Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ íÞÖì 7 ÓÇÚÇÊ ãÚ ÃäæÑ ÇáÈáßíãì æíßÔÝ ÊÝÇÕíá ãÍÇæáÉ ÇáÇÚÊÏÇÁ Úáíå ÈÇáØÑíÞ ÇáÕÍÑÇæì.. äÇÆÈ ÇáäæÑ: ÚäÏãÇ ÃÎÈÑÊ ÇáãÊåãíä Ãäì ÚÖæ ãÌáÓ ÔÚÈ ÞÇãæÇ ÈÖÑÈì ÈÔßá ÃÔÏ


Now 2 days later, yesterday, a plastic surgeon, and the owner of a hospital in Aguza, said that the PM was a patient just few hours before the "incident", for a nose job :lol: He said that the PM insisted on leaving the hospital shortly after his successful surgery, which the doctor responded to by bringing 8 of his staff to be "witnesses" that the patient was aware of the risks of leaving the hospital THAT early after the surgery......

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ãÏíÑ ãÓÊÔÝì ÊÌãíá ÈÇáÚÌæÒÉ íßÔÝ: ÇáÈáßíãì ÃÌÑì ÚãáíÉ ÊÌãíá ÞÈá ÇáÍÇÏË æØÇáÈäì ÈÇáÊßÊã ÚáíåÇ.. æÎÑÌ ææÌåå ãáÝæÝ ÈÇáÔÇÔ æÚäÏãÇ ÓãÚÊ ÈÇáÇÚÊÏÇÁ Úáíå ÍÖÑÊ ááÅÏáÇÁ ÈÔåÇÏÊì

Now the funniest part of the story..........Noor party's officials' statements.....

At first: The plastic surgeon is a liar! Then: The PM was taken to that hospital while he was unconsciousness and the ones who took him there made him sign some papers LOL!! Then when they realized that El Youm El Sabe staff escorted him RIGHT after the "accident" to Sheikh Zayed police, they said that he was a patient in the surgeon's hospital, but he wasn't there for a nose job...........But for a.................Sinus surgery! Yup! In a hospital for plastic surgeries :lol: :lol: :lol:


Will keep my opinions and questions for myself on this one :lol: I just wanted to share it with you folks, cause it made me laugh to death :lol:


----------



## MaidenScotland

How insulting these people are.. they think that Egyptians have no brain,


----------



## CAIRODEMON

DeadGuy said:


> Anwar el Balkeemy, a Parliament member, Noor party (Salafy), have claimed that he was attacked by 5 gunmen in a Jeep Cherokee near Sulimaneya area on his way from Cairo to Alexandria in the early hours of Wednesday, Feb. 29th, he also claimed that they've taken 100,000.00 EGP that he was gonna use for buying a new car
> 
> He said that no one stopped to help him cause 3 of the gunmen stood with their guns telling drivers passing by to mind their own business while the other 2 gunmen beaten the sh!t outta him.........And then few minutes later and after the gunmen were gone, with the money of course, a doctor stopped and helped him stopping the bleeding and bandaged his broken nose.......
> 
> Few minutes later...........Staff of El Youm El Sabe newspaper saw him, picked him up and offered to help him, took him to Sheikh Zayed's police station, where he was informed that the police needs an official report describing his injuries, so he headed to Sheikh Zayed Hospital, where he refused to let any one take the bandages off his nose, claiming that the doctor that helped him on the free way said it would bleed again if it's removed.......
> 
> He kept saying that the incident was a "message from Allah"
> 
> Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ÈÇáÝíÏíæ æÇáÕæÑ ..Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ íÞÖì 7 ÓÇÚÇÊ ãÚ ÃäæÑ ÇáÈáßíãì æíßÔÝ ÊÝÇÕíá ãÍÇæáÉ ÇáÇÚÊÏÇÁ Úáíå ÈÇáØÑíÞ ÇáÕÍÑÇæì.. äÇÆÈ ÇáäæÑ: ÚäÏãÇ ÃÎÈÑÊ ÇáãÊåãíä Ãäì ÚÖæ ãÌáÓ ÔÚÈ ÞÇãæÇ ÈÖÑÈì ÈÔßá ÃÔÏ
> 
> 
> Now 2 days later, yesterday, a plastic surgeon, and the owner of a hospital in Aguza, said that the PM was a patient just few hours before the "incident", for a nose job :lol: He said that the PM insisted on leaving the hospital shortly after his successful surgery, which the doctor responded to by bringing 8 of his staff to be "witnesses" that the patient was aware of the risks of leaving the hospital THAT early after the surgery......
> 
> Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ãÏíÑ ãÓÊÔÝì ÊÌãíá ÈÇáÚÌæÒÉ íßÔÝ: ÇáÈáßíãì ÃÌÑì ÚãáíÉ ÊÌãíá ÞÈá ÇáÍÇÏË æØÇáÈäì ÈÇáÊßÊã ÚáíåÇ.. æÎÑÌ ææÌåå ãáÝæÝ ÈÇáÔÇÔ æÚäÏãÇ ÓãÚÊ ÈÇáÇÚÊÏÇÁ Úáíå ÍÖÑÊ ááÅÏáÇÁ ÈÔåÇÏÊì
> 
> Now the funniest part of the story..........Noor party's officials' statements.....
> 
> At first: The plastic surgeon is a liar! Then: The PM was taken to that hospital while he was unconsciousness and the ones who took him there made him sign some papers LOL!! Then when they realized that El Youm El Sabe staff escorted him RIGHT after the "accident" to Sheikh Zayed police, they said that he was a patient in the surgeon's hospital, but he wasn't there for a nose job...........But for a.................Sinus surgery! Yup! In a hospital for plastic surgeries :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> Will keep my opinions and questions for myself on this one :lol: I just wanted to share it with you folks, cause it made me laugh to death :lol:


Love it! As you say, more questions than answers .


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> How insulting these people are.. they think that Egyptians have no brain,


Well it's the Egyptians that did vote for them......So.......:lol:

If only they knew that Maiden lives in Aguza near the hospital! You'd definitely be the "foreigner" that paid the surgeon to say he gave him a nose job! Too bad you're not an Israeli though  :lol:


----------



## DeadGuy

Update.......

It seems like the Noor party officials managed to "convince" a Sheikh Zayed's hospital doctor to say that the fractures on the PM's nose can't be surgical fractures from a nose job......Also said that it wasn't just the nose, but he had swollen eyes too 

In the mean while........The plastic surgeon didn't just "say" that he gave him a new nose, but provided papers for it........And explained that swollen eyes are just standard side effects for the procedure 

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ØÈíÈ ÈÇáÔíÎ ÒÇíÏ: ßÓæÑ ÃäÝ ÇáÈáßíãì äÊíÌÉ ÇÚÊÏÇÁ æáíÓ ÚãáíÉ ÊÌãíá

However the nasal PM can not be interrogated due to his Parliamentary immunity 

I can't wait for their next try 

I seriously doubt that those poor people who gave that idiot their votes are aware of what's happening cause he represents what I believe to be a small village, but I really hope they do know what's happening!


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Well it's the Egyptians that did vote for them......So.......:lol:
> 
> If only they knew that Maiden lives in Aguza near the hospital! You'd definitely be the "foreigner" that paid the surgeon to say he gave him a nose job! Too bad you're not an Israeli though  :lol:




Well as you know people in villages do not have the same access to media as we do, they have to rely on what they are told..plus of course I am pretty sure women would have been told who to vote for, doesn't make the stupid just naive and compliant.


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Well as you know people in villages do not have the same access to media as we do, they have to rely on what they are told..plus of course I am pretty sure women would have been told who to vote for, doesn't make the stupid just naive and compliant.


Sorry to say this, but the villages in Egypt do have the same access to media as everyone else, satellite dishes, internet, mobile, and even those who can't afford to have their own satellite dish or internet connection, they got the cheap "wasla" thing connecting them to the whole world..........They just choose to listen to whatever [email protected] they want to.......But I do agree on the "women" part, I'm sure their husbands did control them when it comes to who's getting their votes.......


Personally the funniest part of the whole thing for me is Noor party' statements.........I mean seriously, the idiot is a PM, with Parliament immunity! So if they just let it go and leave it, the whole thing would be forgotten in a few days! Unless of course the Parliament agreed on lifting the idiot's immunity, which would NEVER happen with the majority of the Parliament members being the idiots they are, no way they'd lift a fellow idiot's shield 

But instead, they made a huge buzz about it and tried every possible way to make everyone else sound like they're lying, which is, and I'm sorry to say this, a typical behavior followed by the majority of Muslims around the world......_Attack their credibility first, then if that didn't work, call them haters_ ! Which back fired at them and made a complete joke of the whole party, not just this mentioned idiot! And that left no space for the only thing that could help them in a scandal like this..........Reasonable doubt!

Humans' stupidity can be amazing sometimes


----------



## DeadGuy

Something else that's really funny about it.............The bloody Jeep Cherokee thing! :lol:

So far most of the armored robberies, attacks, assaults, kidnaps, etc. are happening using a bloody Jeep Cherokee as a runway vehicle! It seems like the Cherokee's becoming the thugs' number one choice in Egypt :lol: And the nasal PM obviously thought he better go with the flow :lol:


----------



## aykalam

*Nose job ends Salafist MP's political career*

Sunday the Islamist Nour Party surprised everyone after initially standing by their member by announcing that the party decided to sack Anwar El-Balkimy in a development that indicates the near end of the MP's nascent political career. 

Nose job ends Salafist MP's political career - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland

Once again like most politicians and dogmatic religious people it is a case of do what I say not do as I do.

Wonder if he will shave his beard next


----------



## MaidenScotland

My friend has just said


He will need another operation to remove the bump on his head 


Love it lol


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Quote from the ahramonline article:- 

_"Plastic surgeries are considered haram (religiously forbidden) for ultra-conservative Salafists, who adhere to a strict interpretation of Islamic edicts.

It seemed that the Nour Party was standing by the its member - even threatening to sue the clinic for libel. However, the Nour Party found Anwar El-Bakimy to be a "liar," after official investigations, says the official spokesperson, Nadr Bakkar, and the party sacked Anwar El-Balkimy." _

I believe this to be an indictement of this Party. Now can anyone trust the Selafist movement?


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> Sunday the Islamist Nour Party surprised everyone after initially standing by their member by announcing that the party decided to sack Anwar El-Balkimy in a development that indicates the near end of the MP's nascent political career.
> 
> Nose job ends Salafist MP's political career - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


It sure was a surprise........A good one though!!!

However there are so much [email protected] still in it.......Bakkar, the Noor party's spokesman, have said that the nasal MP's membership of the party was suspended before an official decision was made by the party, which caused a bit of a stir in the party......

Also in his resignation letter from the Parliament, which Noor party's officials MADE him sign, Balkeemy alleged that he was still anesthetized.......Yup......About 5/6 hours after he woke up 

A cat eaten most of those who were defending the idiot at first's tongues.........However there are some idiots now who are trying to turn the table on the plastic surgeon, saying that he broke the doctor-patient's confidentiality thing..........:spit:


----------



## DeadGuy

Eco-Mariner said:


> Quote from the ahramonline article:-
> 
> _"Plastic surgeries are considered haram (religiously forbidden) for ultra-conservative Salafists, who adhere to a strict interpretation of Islamic edicts.
> 
> It seemed that the Nour Party was standing by the its member - even threatening to sue the clinic for libel. However, the Nour Party found Anwar El-Bakimy to be a "liar," after official investigations, says the official spokesperson, Nadr Bakkar, and the party sacked Anwar El-Balkimy." _
> 
> I believe this to be an indictement of this Party. Now can anyone trust the Selafist movement?
> 
> 
> Eco-Mariner.


You'd be _surprised_.........


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> Once again like most politicians and dogmatic religious people it is a case of do what I say not do as I do.
> 
> Wonder if he will shave his beard next


I wonder if he allows his wife to pluck her eyebrows?


----------



## marimar

Latest newspaper reports on this guy are saying it has transpired that he is secretly married to very well known belly dancer, oh how the righteous have fallen, so I wonder how many more skeletons are in the closet for this guy. While they are busy telling us how to be living our lives, they are doing as they please.....oh well, it's between him and God!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Former MP Anwar al-Balkimy, who recently resigned from Parliament after covering up his nose job with a fabricated assassination attempt story, filed a complaint Monday against a belly dancer who claims he married her in secret.

In his complaint filed to the attorney general’s office, Balkimy took legal action against Sama al-Masry for the “false allegations,” which he said harmed his reputation as a member of Parliament and a religious preacher.

Earlier this month, the Salafi Nour Party suspended the Balkimy’s membership after investigators discovered he had lied about being the subject of an assassination attempt to cover up a nose job operation he had received at a private hospital.

In the scandal’s latest development this week, Masry told the website mbc.net that she will file for a divorce from Balkimy, whom she said she married in secret.

Along with the complaint against Masry, Balkimy also filed one against Mohamed Abdel Khaleq al-Bedewy, the owner of Salma Hospital, where Balkimy underwent the procedure.

Balkimy accused Bedewy of exposing the secret to gain publicity for his hospital and releasing him while he was still under the effects of anesthesia


----------



## marimar

With the lies he's already told, who will believe him now anyway??!! Once a liar, always a liar...


----------



## Maireadhoey

I love this thread, it just gets more ridiculous by the day. If this story were a movie or a book it would be slated for being too bizarre.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

You just coudn't make it up, could you?


Eco-Mariner


----------



## DeadGuy

The guy's actually back to the Parliament..........He was seen attending the Parliament's session yesterday! But he chose to sit alone instead of sitting with his Salafists' Noor party mates!

Pictures of the idiot with his brand new nose were taken, however I couldn't find a _Before-After _shot 

And I just noticed my mistake..............It's *MP*! Not PM!! 

Thanks for all those who noticed but were nice enough not to mention it


----------



## DeadGuy

And another one...................

Egyptian politician ¿caught behaving indecently with young woman in his parked car¿ | Mail Online



> In a video posted on his website Mr Wanees says the woman involved in the alleged incident is his niece who felt sick so he rushed to a nearby beverage stall and bought her water and juice.
> 
> He added that when the police came he was 'splashing her face with water.'
> 
> He says it was at that moment the police patrol arrived and accused him of public indecency.


:lol:


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> And another one...................
> 
> Egyptian politician ¿caught behaving indecently with young woman in his parked car¿ | Mail Online
> 
> :lol:


I saw this in the papers yesterday and my first thought was...was either of them actually driving whilst doing er...haram stuff?  if not, who gives a monkey's. 

let the kids have fun :clap2:


----------

